# ما خير ما أعطي الإنسان؟



## mnbhn1985

قال حبيب الجلاّب :-
 سألت عبد الله بن المبارك : 
 ما خير ما أعطي الإنسان ؟
  قال : غريزة العقل
  قلت : فإن لما يكن ؟ 
 قال : حسن الأدب
 قلت : فإن لما يكن ؟ 
 قال : أخ شفيق يستشيره 
 قلت : فإن لما يكن ؟
  قال : صمت طويل 
 قلت فإن لما يكن ؟
  قال : موت عاجل

هل هناك من يساعدني في تشكيل هذه العبارة؟ بصراحة ، أنا أفهم هذه العبارة جيدا بعدما وجدت عبارة أخرى متشابهة لها. لكني أريد أن أعرف قراءتها بطريقة صحيحة وخصوصا في هاتين العبارتين :

 ما خير ما أعطي الإنسان ؟

 و

فإن لما يكن ؟

 وشكرا.


----------



## cherine

مَا خَيْرُ مَا أُعْطِيَ الإِنْسَانُ؟ بمعنى: ما هو أفضل شيء حصل عليه أو أخذه الإنسان. الفعل "أعطي" مبني للمجهول، والإنسانُ ناب فاعل مرفوع.


----------



## jawad-dawdi

ما خير ما ما أعطِيَ الإنسان؟ = ما هو أفضل ما أعطِيَ للإنسان؟ = ما هو أفضل شيء أعطِيَ للإنسان = ما هو أفضل ما وُهِبَ للأنسان؟ = ما هو أفضل شيء وُهِب للإنسان؟ = ما هو أحسن ما أعطِيَ للإنسان؟ = ما هو أحسن شيء أعطي للإنسان؟
القراءة الصحيحة لـ: ما خير ما أعطي الإنسان؟ هي
mâ_xayro_mâ_o3Tiya_l2insân
فإن لمّا يكن؟ = فإن لم يكن؟
القراءة الصحيحة لـ: فإن لمّا يكن؟ هي
fa_il_lammâ_yakon
تتحوّل نون إن إلى لام وتضغم في لام لمّا​


----------

